# Changes in attitude, changes in latitude



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lately I've taken to wearing a KelTec PF9 on my ankle. I know this may be cause for excommunication among the _Brotherhood of Really Serious Gun Guys_, especially since I was carrying a Glock up until less than a week ago.

I am liking the convenience of this system. I commute for an hour to work and then sit on my butt for nine hours. An ankle rig is great for someone who sits for long periods.

The ankle holster also allows me to dress neatly, which I (and my wife) appreciate, rather than looking sloppy with untucked shirts and such. When I change into more casual clothes - cargo shorts and polos or t-shirts - I can quickly transfer the KelTec to a front pocket holster.

I've also examined my life a little more realistically since I've been back from Afghanistan. I work in a secure building with a group of armed men. I commute along highways. I live in a quiet neighborhhod in the safest city in Arizona a half-mile from the police station. A single-stack 9mm seems perfectly adequate for such a life.

But don't worry, Brothers - I still keep a Glock in my bag, next to my lunchbox!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I, for one, am not worried about you, Mike, though I'd advise a grenade for the lunchbox should you face multiple adversaries. :anim_lol:

Seriously though, I do have a question: Why not pocket carry the PF9 to work etc.? Is it a little too big for all day comfort that way? Only works well with the baggier garments like cargo shorts etc.? I know it's larger than the P3AT, but that much larger that it makes pocket carry in business attire uncomfortable?

Regarding the ankle carry, I'm thinking it's more accessible while in the car that way over being in a pocket.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Lately I've taken to wearing a KelTec PF9 on my ankle. I know this may be cause for excommunication among the _Brotherhood of Really Serious Gun Guys_, especially since I was carrying a Glock up until less than a week ago.


HERETIC! 
STONE HIM!  :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The PF9 is quite comfortable in pocket carry. However, the ankle holster is _much_ easier to access from a seated position, whether I'm in my car or at my desk in the office.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> HERETIC!
> STONE HIM! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


Wait until he kneels down to draw.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Wait until he kneels down to draw.


Just try it, buddy! *Fivehourfrenzy* is teaching me a special ninja technique that combines a spinning back kick with a draw, all while flinging throwing stars with unerring accuracy.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Just try it, buddy! *Fivehourfrenzy* is teaching me a special ninja technique that combines a spinning back kick with a draw, all while flinging throwing stars with unerring accuracy.
> 
> :mrgreen:


*"Crouching Mikey, Hidden Handgun"* - in theatres near you! :smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I am teaching him no such thing. Until Mike has achieved true ninja status, he will never learn such a feat. :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your change in carry preference seems reasonable, but more importantly, I like the Jimmy Buffett reference! :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Just try it, buddy! *Fivehourfrenzy* is teaching me a special ninja technique that combines a spinning back kick with a draw, all while flinging throwing stars with unerring accuracy.
> 
> :mrgreen:


did he mention to use slingshots for the stones?
Where is the video footage of this move, we must appraise your skills, oh mighty one.

cough cough, sorry couldn't help it, i forgot to engage brain before opening mouth.

Seriously though, how is the PF9 working for you reliability etc? I'm looking at a P11 myself, so wondering what you have found so far.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

niadhf said:


> did he mention to use slingshots for the stones?
> Where is the video footage of this move, we must appraise your skills, oh mighty one.


Before I was old enough to own a gun, I was in Boy Scouts. And yes, I had one of these:










And yes I was very good with it. But once I joined up with my ninja squad, they issued four of these:










The standard issue stars from my clan don't have the cool engravings, and our particular master didn't like chrome because a car that ran him off the road one time had chrome wheels. So we get the run-of-the-mill black steel, but they're a step up from the slingshot.

Also bear in mind that my clan is a bit reformed...we're smarter than most ninjas and realize that throwing stars can't compete with modern day firearms, so we're encouraged to acquire our CCW permits, as well as carry a good quality handgun. We all have shotguns as well, but we're required to have at least two of the following modifications:

- side saddle
- stock saddle
- ghost rings
- tac-lite
- bayonet
- 3-point strap
- one box of dragon's breath shells
- high dome safety

I chose the stock saddle and tac-lite, but most of my fellow ninjas got a bayonet lug so they could mount their Katanas and the dragon's breath because...it's a dragon's breath. We look up to dragons, and their fiery breath.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ninja's don't need tac lights.. they can see in the dark... now if you were a pirate.. you might need a tac light. YARRRR!!! 

(hehehe)



zhur


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> HERETIC!
> STONE HIM! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


:smt033


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Python pull there, JS!

So Mike, if you wear shorts, is it one of these? http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum2942.php

Just kidding... the ankle makes sense to me for sitting.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Ninja's don't need tac lights.. they can see in the dark.


I can see in the dark great, but the tac-lite is for blinding someone.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike, I am so disappointed in you. You may want to read Massad's recent article in Combat Handguns where he demonstrates how to carry 4 Glocks on your person at one time. The crime rate in his home state of New Hampshire must be way underreported. I thought we had problems up here in Detroit and all I carry is a Kahr CW9 most days. I'm holding out that there is still hope for you!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

vernpriest said:


> Mike, I am so disappointed in you. You may want to read Massad's recent article in Combat Handguns where he demonstrates how to carry 4 Glocks on your person at one time.


Hmmm, the last time I saw Mas, he was only carrying two guns - and one was a _revolver_!

I can attempt to duplicate Mas' feat, though I only own three Glocks, and will have to borrow a fourth. I'd better get some bigger cargo shorts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I can attempt to duplicate Mas' feat, though I only own three Glocks, and will have to borrow a fourth. I'd better get some bigger cargo shorts. :mrgreen:


Nobody said he was carrying all the guns in holsters ..... or pockets even. :smt078


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I like my chances on the dueling tree against you. Of course you may be shooting from a kneeling rest with that rig.:mrgreen:

Seriously, I need every advantage; I don’t think I have beaten you yet.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> ..So Mike, if you wear shorts, is it one of these? http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum2942.php...


Mike, I've read where among your duties at Galco is to model some of the products. So..........I was wondering..........Are you the model here? http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum2942.php

Sexy!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alas, that was one of our old sales guys, Jeremy. He's no longer at Galco. I have much better legs, which you can view here: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3307&CatalogID=6

I'm bringing sexy back. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Alas, that was one of our old sales guys, Jeremy. He's no longer at Galco. I have much better legs, which you can view here: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3307&CatalogID=6
> 
> I'm bringing sexy back. :mrgreen:


I was afraid you were going to say this was you! 
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=1778&CatalogID=394

Sexy Back is my wife's ring tone for me. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> I was afraid you were going to say this was you!
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=1778&CatalogID=394


Who says it's not? A wax job can go a long way...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike,
Which Galco model do you use for the ankle carry. I am seriously considering an Rohrbaugh R9 for ankle or belly band carry. 


Comfort is the primary consideration as I've tried on several ankle holsters and they all made me feel like I was walking like the hunchback of Notre Dame! (draggin' a foot)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Who says it's not? A wax job can go a long way...


When you say "a long way", just how much of a wax job are we talking?

OUCH!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm currently using an Ankle Glove for the Kahr P9/K9. The PF9 is a reasonably good fit, and perfectly safe, though imperfect around the retention strap. 

Rohrbaugh has, to date, been unable or unwilling to send Galco a sample gun for holster fitting.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.



Mike Barham said:


> Rohrbaugh has, to date, been unable or unwilling to send Galco a sample gun for holster fitting.


What's up with Rohrbaugh not sending a sample. Unable, I doubt it.....unwilling, who knows??? You'd think it would make their product more attractive to potential buyers if there were more accessories available in the market? Oh well.............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Now brothers and sisters we have to accept that brother Mike has been thru a long ordeal and after such an ordeal you have to expect a little strange activities and actions to occur. We have to be more tolerent of our brother in these times. now if any one see him in pink socks and Burkenstocks then might be time for intervention, but other than that I think we can be assured that he will regain complete control in the near future. Can I get an amen?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Now brothers and sisters we have to accept that brother Mike has been thru a long ordeal and after such an ordeal you have to expect a little strange activities and actions to occur. We have to be more tolerent of our brother in these times. now if any one see him in pink socks and Burkenstocks then might be time for intervention, but other than that I think we can be assured that he will regain complete control in the near future. Can I get an amen?


Amen, brother Tony!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Now brothers and sisters we have to accept that brother Mike has been thru a long ordeal and after such an ordeal you have to expect a little strange activities and actions to occur. We have to be more tolerent of our brother in these times. now if any one see him in pink socks and Burkenstocks then might be time for intervention, but other than that I think we can be assured that he will regain complete control in the near future. Can I get an amen?


So, are you thinking Corporal Klinger? :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Going by his latest avatar, I wouldn't be surprised if Mike is ankle carrying a blunderbuss. ARGGHHHH! :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Going by his latest avatar, I wouldn't be surprised if Mike is ankle carrying a blunderbuss. ARGGHHHH! :mrgreen:


Just hope the barrel points down, or it might be Aaaaaaaiiyyyyyeyeeeee


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Going by his latest avatar, I wouldn't be surprised if Mike is ankle carrying a blunderbuss. ARGGHHHH! :mrgreen:


The Jolly Mike is being flown in honor of the absence of First Mate Bill King, who is presently sailing the turgid waters of Louisville, Kentucky. Bill was recently referred to by an irate customer as "the pole smoking ass pirate of Arizona."

Best. Customer. Complaint. Letter. Ever.

:mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

:anim_lol:


Mike Barham said:


> The Jolly Mike is being flown in honor of the absence of First Mate Bill King, who is presently sailing the turgid waters of Louisville, Kentucky. Bill was recently referred to by an irate customer as "the pole smoking ass pirate of Arizona."
> 
> Best. Customer. Complaint. Letter. Ever.
> 
> :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol:
I just got kicked by my wife for rolling on the floor twitching and wheezing i was laughing so hard.
"pole smoking ass pirate of arizona."
omfg roflmffaoa
i know confidentiality and all that , but bill is outta town, so DETAILS MAN< DETAILS


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Going by his latest avatar, I wouldn't be surprised if Mike is ankle carrying a blunderbuss. ARGGHHHH! :mrgreen:


Blunderbusses pwn.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG the guy was soooooo MAD. I am sure he broke his keyboard while typing. 
It was a simple complaint that was going to resolve in three days. He called Friday, and we fixed it with a Monday resolution. The problem was due to the customer. Absolutely no mistake by Galco (which he agreed with me on). I could tell he was still unhappy when he hung up, but he never yelled or used foul language.

We got a nasty email within an hour. He was awfully full of venom. It was kind of funny he said he changed his mind and bought a Bianci holster (as opposed to a Bianchi).
I wanted to ask him for a photo of the Bianci holster and wondered if he wore it with his sequined pants...


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> OMG the guy was soooooo MAD. I am sure he broke his keyboard while typing.
> It was a simple complaint that was going to resolve in three days. He called Friday, and we fixed it with a Monday resolution. The problem was due to the customer. Absolutely no mistake by Galco (which he agreed with me on). I could tell he was still unhappy when he hung up, but he never yelled or used foul language.
> 
> We got a nasty email within an hour. He was awfully full of venom. It was kind of funny he said he changed his mind and bought a Bianci holster (as opposed to a Bianchi).
> I wanted to ask him for a photo of the Bianci holster and wondered if he wore it with his sequined pants...


Just imagine what you could conceal in sequined parachute pants.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Bill was recently referred to by an irate customer as "the pole smoking ass pirate of Arizona."


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> OMG the guy was soooooo MAD. I am sure he broke his keyboard while typing.
> It was a simple complaint that was going to resolve in three days. He called Friday, and we fixed it with a Monday resolution. The problem was due to the customer. Absolutely no mistake by Galco (which he agreed with me on). I could tell he was still unhappy when he hung up, but he never yelled or used foul language.
> 
> We got a nasty email within an hour. He was awfully full of venom. It was kind of funny he said he changed his mind and bought a Bianci holster (as opposed to a Bianchi).
> I wanted to ask him for a photo of the Bianci holster and wondered if he wore it with his sequined pants...


SEQUINED PANTS? ok. NOW it went from "could be funny story" to"do I REALLY want to know anymore??" lol
You have to love those customers who will be polite as could be in person (not usually on the phone for me) then rip someone a new oriffice when there is no chance of rebuttal. Happens to me a lot. Course, i have never been called a "pole smoking ass pirate...." that still cracks me up.:anim_lol:

p.s. that is STILL a nice pair of wenches.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> SEQUINED PANTS?


Bill likes bizarre, gratuitous insults.

Attached you will find a picture of the PSAP o' AZ in his natural environment. Arrrrrgh!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Bill likes bizarre, gratuitous insults.
> 
> Attached you will find a picture of the PSAP o' AZ in his natural environment. Arrrrrgh!


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
Thats FUNNY.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Now brothers and sisters we have to accept that brother Mike has been thru a long ordeal and after such an ordeal you have to expect a little strange activities and actions to occur. We have to be more tolerent of our brother in these times. now if any one see him in pink socks and Burkenstocks then might be time for intervention, but other than that I think we can be assured that he will regain complete control in the near future. Can I get an amen?


he once had control? :smt083


----------

